# Whatever the hell this is!



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 12, 2018)

www.crunchyroll.com: Kino's Journey -the Beautiful World- the Animated Series

This is a great anime with some interesting themes and quandaries for the audience. Also, talking Motorcycles. 

Fair warning, the combat is utter bullshit though. Someone blocks bullets with a sword, so if you are one of those people who were looking for realistic combat, you have the wrong show here.


----------



## Cannabiskitty (Jan 4, 2019)

Seen it. Great show.


----------

